# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Temperaturë 37-37.5 gradë. Kush e shkakton?

## Xhuxhumaku

Pershendetje,

Desheroj te pyes, 

Cfare e shkakton ne pergjithesi nje temperature 37-37,5 grade dhe c'perfaqeson kjo lloj temperature per nje njeri?  A eshte e demshme kjo lloj temperature? C'eshte e nevojshme te besh per te percaktuar tipin e semundjes qe jep kete lloj temperature dhe terapia qe mund te ndiqet?

A ka mundesi qe dike ta kape gripi 2-3 here rrjesht njeri pas tjetrit?

Pervec kesaj c'mund te perfaqesoje nje urinim me i shpeshte se i zakonshmi? C'faktore ndikojne per nje urinim te shpeshte?

Faleminderit!!!

----------


## Alket123

> Cfare e shkakton ne pergjithesi nje temperature 37-37,5 grade dhe c'perfaqeson kjo lloj temperature per nje njeri?


ekuilibrium termodinamik perfaqeson!

Kush e shkakton?
truri qe leshon sinjale, bio-energjitike ne nerva, jane sinjale elektrike do kuptosh se pse kemi furnelle me korrent per te ngrohur, etj. levizja e gjakur mund te merret parasysh por kush e ve kete levizje gjaku ne motion?

mishi,kocka,uji,stomaku jane ne vetvete pasive, jane nervat qe e vene ne motion stomakun.

nje shembull, po te vezhgosh me kujdes temperatura e nje kembe te paralizuar e nje njeriu eshte me e ftohte se kemba tjeter e pa paralizuar, sigurisht qe ka temperature por mund te jete 31-34 grade celcius kur kemba tjeter eshte normal.

aktiviteti bio-energjitik i nervave i kembes se paralizuar eshte me i paket se kemba normale.





> A ka mundesi qe dike ta kape gripi 2-3 here rrjesht njeri pas tjetrit?


po si spaska mundesi.

nese te ndodh ty, vizitohu se ke anti-bodies pak
hiv ul anti-bodies, i perdor condoms ti sepse pa condoms nuk behet asgje.


me qe ra fjala deri ketu, kur trupi, anti-bodies primitive vezhgojne psh:bakterie gripi,rritet kerkesa per energji e ketyre anti-bodies, evolution e sinjaleve nga truri rritet: dmth rritet temperatura,energjia qe trupi mundon vetes vete-sherohet,sistemi limphatik etj. kjo eshte aq e komplikuar sa do pyesi pse nuk rritet temperatura ne nje baterie tjeter.

---Christ Conscious and God's Sinner?
Jo, truri i njeriut eshte 100% komplet "self-learner, self-inventor", ne ose na ka krijuar zoti ose ne jemi bere perendi vete.

shkruajta tere keto rrjeshta me jepni te pakten reputacion se une kam paguar tuition qe mesova keto.

----------


## Alket123

> Pervec kesaj c'mund te perfaqesoje nje urinim me i shpeshte se i zakonshmi? C'faktore ndikojne per nje urinim te shpeshte?


duhet te shkosh tek doktori sepse tere jeta duke bere shu--rren ne krevat nuk shkohet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Alket,

te falenderoj qe ke me ke dhene disa njohuri mbi c'pyeta, pavaresisht stilit tend shume "dashamires". 

Te sqaroj, qe nuk pyes per veten time. Nese dicka e tille pas idsa kohesh do te me ndodhe, besoj se ti do te jesh bere mjek dhe do te drejtohemi per t'u kuruar.

Nderkohe, nga te dashurit antare te forumit, te profesionit te mjekesise, po pati mundesi te me jepni ca me teper sqarime.

----------


## Julie

Duket si infeksion, por me mire mund ta thote doktori.

----------


## pema

xhuxhumaku ,  duket e cuditeshme qe mat temperaturen pa asnje shkak tjeter  pra besoj qe ka te tjera probleme, nqs ka edhe polliuria pra urinon shpesh dhe nuk ka djegje gjate urinimit ( disuria) ose  urgjenxe urinare ( qe  i vjen te urinoj) si urgjence me duket me shume problem prostate ( se flitet per m) oee cistit ( se f) anyway eshte me mire te shpjegohesh pak me mire, ahhh mos e li pas dore.  respekt

----------


## MRI

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Desheroj te pyes, 
> 
> Cfare e shkakton ne pergjithesi nje temperature 37-37,5 grade dhe c'perfaqeson kjo lloj temperature per nje njeri?  A eshte e demshme kjo lloj temperature? C'eshte e nevojshme te besh per te percaktuar tipin e semundjes qe jep kete lloj temperature dhe terapia qe mund te ndiqet?
> 
> A ka mundesi qe dike ta kape gripi 2-3 here rrjesht njeri pas tjetrit?
> 
> Pervec kesaj c'mund te perfaqesoje nje urinim me i shpeshte se i zakonshmi? C'faktore ndikojne per nje urinim te shpeshte?
> ...


Keto te dhena qe ke thene me shume perkojne me nje gjendje fizjologjike te trupit se sa nje semundje. temp. 37.5 nuk quhet e larte ne mjekesi dhe nuk duhet te te shtyj te mendosh per ndonje infeksjon..   
  gripi te ze edhe njeher, edhe 2 here edhe 3 here...........nese nuk kujdesesh.
    per urinimi e shpesht nuk di cte them se po te kete ndonje problem kuptohet pa veshtiresi  nga analizat e urines, por mund te shkaktohet edhe fizjologjikisht nga emocioni, nga lengjet e shumta etj...
    respekte

----------


## Trebeshina

Temperatura 37°-37.5°,  menifeston nje çrregullim qofte edhe te vogel ne trup.
Shkak mund te jene format gripale sidomos ne stine te ftohte, ose bajamet delikate(gjate veres nuk duhet tepruar me kondicionerin e makines apo te shtepise) Por nuk perjashtohen rastet e infeksioneve te vogla psh. dhemballa, veshi etj. 
Mund te jete edhe ndonje forme alergjie ne drejtim te ndonje ushqimi te caktuar.
Eshte e mundur perseritja e gripit  brenda nje kohe te shkurter ne rast se nuk marrim mjekimin e duhur. Perveç kesaj, pasi kemi kaluar  disa dite gripale  trupi eshte ende i dobet dhe  sistemi imunitar gjithashtu. Mjafton kontakti me njerez  te ketij mikrobi dhe serish ndjejme simptomat e gripit. 
Por nqs.  kjo temperature  na shfaqet tek i njejti njeri qe ka edhe keto shpeshtime te urines, at'here patjeter qe kemi te bejme me nje infeksion te lehte te rrugeve urinare. (kujdes, nuk duhet neglizhuar gjaku ne urine sepse jane ne rrezik te drejtperdrejte veshkat tona).
 Uje me shumice nga mengjesi deri ne mbremje.Dhe sapo te mundeni nje analize e domosdoshme qe sqaron çdo dyshim.  

Une nuk jam mjeke por mendoj se çdonjeri prej nesh duhet te jete mjek i vetvetes.
Po te kem "keputur ndonje mufke", te me falesh Xhuxhumaku! :Lulja3:

----------

